# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) شفرة Lg gw300

## rede

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أرجو فك شفرة LG GW300  
لقد كتب طلبي في هذا الموضوع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]وللاسف :Frown:  لم يكن هناك رد فأرتأيت كتابة موضوع جديد :Smile:  
 لعلي أرى اجابة وهذا imei 35573703079928000 
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> أرجو فك شفرة lg gw300  
> لقد كتب طلبي في هذا الموضوع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]وللاسف لم يكن هناك رد فأرتأيت كتابة موضوع جديد 
>  لعلي أرى اجابة وهذا imei 35573703079928000 
> تقبلو تحياتي

 nck=8601329659580654 nsck=5765629555594115 spck=7597619602437410 cpck=1497516286100051 simck=7248115115015089

----------


## rede

[QUOTE=mohamed73;34917] nck=8601329659580654 nsck=5765629555594115 spck=7597619602437410 cpck=1497516286100051 simck=7248115115015089 
[/Q
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم   لقد أدخلت الكود nck وأعدنه للمرة الثانية ففتح الحاتف 
وجزاك الله ألف خير 
ولو زدنا من طلباتنا ووسعنا صدرك وطلبتا ماهو calculateur الذي أستخدمته
ان لم يكن هناك حرج   وبارك الله فيك خويا محمد

----------


## mohamed73

بوكس الستول اخي

----------


## rede

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير وزيادة

----------


## محمدخلف الله

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------

